# Badges



## mikie (Oct 20, 2008)

Does your service/department issue badges?  Do you have one on your uniform?  

I'm curious to know people's thoughts about badges.  Do they give magical powers?  Looks?


----------



## reaper (Oct 20, 2008)

Have it, Hate it! Badges are for LEO period.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't have one and not required to have one

I don't see myself getting one unless required by an employer, just not my sort of thing.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't have one.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 20, 2008)

They're required for the private service I work for. Absolutely ridiculous, get mistaken for security or LEO at least once a shift. I absolutely hate doing psych transfers in that uniform. I usually try to wear the sweatshirt whenever possible. 

911 service I work for wears polos, no badges thank god.


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Annoying on uniform shirt, but somewhat better on belt.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 20, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> Annoying on uniform shirt, but somewhat better on belt.



Some folks at the private service wear them on their belts in the winter, which I think looks worse. We're not LEOs. Unfortunately most of these folks wanted to be...



mikie said:


> Do they give magical powers?  Looks?



Considering we look like rent-a-cops, we don't get much in the way of magical powers. Plus the psych patients are harder to calm down when they think you're the law. If the shirt was white I'd have less of a problem with it, but its the grey / black uniform shirt combination which in my region is only readily associated with private security and animal control...


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Freeze! I'm a paramedic!*

Patches on the shoulders (like everyone else), and name tag. No badge. Don't want one, wouldn't wear one if we were issued them.


----------



## gillysaurus (Oct 20, 2008)

I didn't even realize some areas assigned badges to their medics.

We already have such a problem with medics being shot at by gang members who think they're LEO, that anyone who tried to assign badges would be out of their stinkin' mind!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 20, 2008)

Have one, but only wear it when wearing class A or B uniform.  Day-to-day duty wear is either t-shirts or polo shirts, so no badges with them.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

When issued, other then dressup events, it will stay on my visor, clipped to my registration and insurance. 

One more thing to loose. Even though they are circle shaped, I dont wanna be mistaken for a cop.


----------



## boingo (Oct 20, 2008)

Required part of the uniform.


----------



## Sapphyre (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't currently have one, will be issued when I get my 6 months in...  Supposed to wear it on the "Class A"  (you know, the first responder epaulet shirts).  A lot of people wear them on their belt when wearing polos.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 20, 2008)

Don't have we are not issued.  The last time I wore a badge was when I worked a security job in 1985 haven't worn on since don't need to.  I've work various private security jobs since then and I've never been required to wear one why should I.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 20, 2008)

Badges.....we don't need no stinking badges!!!




Sorry, couldn't resist.  We're issued a badge with our Class A uniforms for the FD, but we hardly ever wear those uniforms.


----------



## Outbac1 (Oct 20, 2008)

No, we don't have them here. Just shoulder badges and ID Tags.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 21, 2008)

its really uncommon in my area.

a few privates owned by people who think they are improtant.

obviously all the fd's have them for their class a's but its not very often you see them.

the only emt's around here that i see wearing badges on a daily basis is boston ems.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2008)

*I have my old FD badge and had a wallet one.*

I think the wallet one got me out of a couple speeding tickets.
We are required to keep our sheiff dept ID's coverd if we are pulled over, "tinning" is specifically verboten.


----------



## John E (Oct 21, 2008)

*Have one...*

wear it on my belt whenever I'm at work. 

I work as a Set Medic, the badge, as well as the uniform help to keep us separated visually from the rest of the film crew which is preferred. Given how casually a typical crew member dresses, the uniform and the badge and the shoulder patch lets the people who hire us, mainly producers, know that we take the job seriously. It also helps to identify us to the rest of the crew so they know who to go to when they need assistance. Given that I typically work with crews and casts of over 100 people at any given location, standing out a bit is a plus. I get regular comments about how nice it is that we take our jobs seriously enough to wear a uniform.

I'm also proud to be an EMT, happy to wear the insignia that states that I'm an EMT.

Have to laugh at some of the attitudes here, especially the folks who claim that they wouldn't wear a badge if required.

John E.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2008)

John E said:


> Have to laugh at some of the attitudes here, especially the folks who claim that they wouldn't wear a badge if required.
> 
> John E.



Why would I need a badge when I show up in an ambulance wearing a uniform? At my old job, we already looked enough like Target security without a police style badge (assuming that no one is talking about an ID card badge). What does it add that isn't already accomplished by the patches and ambulance?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 21, 2008)

John E said:


> wear it on my belt whenever I'm at work.
> 
> I work as a Set Medic, the badge, as well as the uniform help to keep us separated visually from the rest of the film crew which is preferred. Given how casually a typical crew member dresses, the uniform and the badge and the shoulder patch lets the people who hire us, mainly producers, know that we take the job seriously. It also helps to identify us to the rest of the crew so they know who to go to when they need assistance. Given that I typically work with crews and casts of over 100 people at any given location, standing out a bit is a plus. I get regular comments about how nice it is that we take our jobs seriously enough to wear a uniform.
> 
> ...



I actually find the safety excuse to be a very valid one. When working in Flint and Detroit, the last thing you want to be confused for is a police officer. It's a safety issue. People know medics are there to help. People know that cops are there to cause trouble for them.

Aside from that, if you think it's hard to get information out of a drug overdose as an identified medic, try doing it when they think you're a cop.

Point is, there are so many benefits - both from a safety and patient care standpoint - to not wearing a badge. Uniform yes. Badge no.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 21, 2008)

John E said:


> I work as a Set Medic, the badge, as well as the uniform help to keep us separated visually from the rest of the film crew which is preferred. Given how casually a typical crew member dresses, the uniform and the badge and the shoulder patch lets the people who hire us, mainly producers, know that we take the job seriously. It also helps to identify us to the rest of the crew so they know who to go to when they need assistance. Given that I typically work with crews and casts of over 100 people at any given location, standing out a bit is a plus. I get regular comments about how nice it is that we take our jobs seriously enough to wear a uniform.
> 
> I'm also proud to be an EMT, happy to wear the insignia that states that I'm an EMT.
> 
> Have to laugh at some of the attitudes here, especially the folks who claim that they wouldn't wear a badge if required.



So you work as an *EMT* on a movie set? Is that what I am understanding?

You don't work in an urban setting?
You have never been mistaken for a cop, and had patients get violent because they think you are a LEO?
Shoot, I would prefer to dress in pink BDUs and drive a VW Bug if I thought it would prevent me from getting mistaken for a LEO again. 

Have to laugh at some of the attitudes here, especially the folks who have never gotten an arse whupping from a violent patient who mistook them for the Police.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

*got two. . . . sort of.*

For the EMT side of the house our duty uniform has an embroidered small round badge on one side of our shirt and on the other side has our last name embroided on.  While I'm generally not a huge fan of badges for NON LEO units, this one isn't bad because it's so small it hardly ever gets noticed and its CLEARLY not a LEO style badge.  Obviously, the only time I wear it is when I'm on duty.

For the fire side of the house the only badge we have is on our class A uniform so the only time we were that is when we do a formal event and / or a parade and that's only two or three times per year.  As a matter of fact, I think I posted a picture of me in that uniform over in the 'pictures behind the post' thread.  

In regards to 'casual' or 'off duty' wear.  Oh h%ll no, I don't wear or carry a badge.  I don't see any reason too.  I'm not a cop so I don't need one.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 21, 2008)

John E said:


> wear it on my belt whenever I'm at work.
> 
> I'm also proud to be an EMT, happy to wear the insignia that states that I'm an EMT.
> 
> ...



These "attitudes" are for the most part a result of experience. For quite a few Psych runs, and calls involving rec. drugs or illegal activities its better to be identified as EMS, neutral, than to be seen as a LEO who is out to bust them. 

Most of us are proud to be professionals working a field we excel in. I wouldn't equate a refusal to wear a badge as not being proud or professional when it comes to our jobs. I don't need a shiny piece of metal for the patients to know I take my job, their care, seriously.


----------



## Oregon (Oct 21, 2008)

BLSBoy said:


> So you work as an *EMT* on a movie set? Is that what I am understanding?
> 
> You don't work in an urban setting?
> You have never been mistaken for a cop, and had patients get violent because they think you are a LEO?
> ...



I'm trying to figure out how transport would work in a VW Bug
It's not just urban settings where you don't want to be seen as a LEO.  Out in the woods, we've come across some "produce" growers who have had a hard time figuring out we were just looking for a missing kid or overdue hiker.
Tense moments with armed "farmers" would not be helped with badges.
Missing teens, too...we frequently add to our sound sweeps "we're not the cops."


----------



## Sasha (Oct 21, 2008)

gillysaurus said:


> I didn't even realize some areas assigned badges to their medics.
> 
> We already have such a problem with medics being shot at by gang members who think they're LEO, that anyone who tried to assign badges would be out of their stinkin' mind!



That is a BIG reason why my service doesnt use badges. The only one who wears badges are the supervisors who dont leave the station unless its to get your bum and chew you out.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 21, 2008)

All three services I work for have them.  Each department rules on them differently.  The Vollie squad only wears them on the dress uniforms.  At the Hospital, I wear it because as a part of the Special Ops Group, we can work with other departments including LEOs and need to be identifiable. Now this badge is not metal but a direct embroidery on the uniform shirt itself.  The third service I work for is EMS for a Police dept.  Our Patches say UCPD EMS all spelled out.  The ambulances all say UCPD EMS and the badges all say UCPD EMS and "badge" number.  It is almost like the NYPD Det badge but silver and has the state seal in the middle.


----------



## mikie (Oct 21, 2008)

So for those with badges...what color are they??  I've mostly seen silver EMS ones.  Do  they say anything fancy on them?  And special emblem?


----------



## Code 3 (Oct 21, 2008)

mikie said:


> So for those with badges...what color are they??  I've mostly seen silver EMS ones.  Do  they say anything fancy on them?  And special emblem?



Nothing fancy at all. Just a silver shield with company logo in the middle and employee # at the bottom.


----------



## reaper (Oct 21, 2008)

The same, except ours are a star of life design.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 21, 2008)

most of the time you see silver for field personel; silver, silver/gold, or gold for supers and gold for the brass.

some depts are silver for bls, two tone for als, and gold for management(supers wear the appropriate badge for their rank)


on the topic of badging your way out of a ticket, i find that its monumentally easier to just obey the laws and not be pulled over in the first place. i dont believe that as an emt, i have any right to not be fined for my misbehaviors. in mass, the vast majority of emts are either paper emts(emts that have the card but dont actually work) or private service emts. sorry but doing dialysis calls doesnt make youabove the law. for that matter, neither does doing urban 911. i find the whole theory a significant part of what is wrong with ems today.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 21, 2008)

I have one for SAR because its what grants me entrance into the EOC in the case of a MCI. I don't wear it because I don't need to. I do have an ID tag that is our passkey into the doors of the ER. I'm not against badges per se, just don't need to wear one. I'm sure if you are working a non 911 response, you would need something to identify who you are. Personally I find that the Sweatshirt/hat with the big EMS on it works. Which is why I wear it when doing EMS standby. Otherwise my id is the big blinky lights


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I'm sure if you are working a non 911 response, you would need something to identify who you are.



A badge in this sense (police style badge) does nothing to identify you either. Personally, I'm for photo ID badges for all prehospital providers. After all, why is it an emergency physician who works in the same location with the same people day in and day out has to wear a proper photo ID badge yet prehospital providers who go in and out of numerous facilities day in and day out (my old county had over 20 acute care hospitals and I could have found myself in any number of them in a single day) are accepted at face value at who they are? 


As a note, having your name on your shirt does nothing to identify you. Anyone can pick up and wear a shirt with someone's name on it.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 21, 2008)

If I were ever asked to design a badge for my agency then it would be a 3 inch star of life.  I wouldn't go for a more traditional type of badge as I am no in law enforcement.  My agency ever using a breast badge is highly unlikely as even most police agencies in Canada do not use a breast badge the only badge they use is on their service caps.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 21, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> A badge in this sense (police style badge) does nothing to identify you either. Personally, I'm for photo ID badges for all prehospital providers. After all, why is it an emergency physician who works in the same location with the same people day in and day out has to wear a proper photo ID badge yet prehospital providers who go in and out of numerous facilities day in and day out (my old county had over 20 acute care hospitals and I could have found myself in any number of them in a single day) are accepted at face value at who they are?
> 
> 
> As a note, having your name on your shirt does nothing to identify you. Anyone can pick up and wear a shirt with someone's name on it.




I agree Photo ID clipped to the uniform should be the only badge we wear.


----------



## medic258 (Oct 21, 2008)

Issued and required to wear.


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank Goodness we don't have badges...They don't belong in EMS.


----------



## karaya (Oct 21, 2008)

EMS personnel who wear badges are compromising safety for they may be confused as law enforcement? That should be added to the top ten list of EMS myths.

Since the late seventies I’ve heard similar remarks that uniforms with badges will confuse one as being law enforcement and subject to getting assaulted. Over those 30 years, I’ve asked the “expert” if he or she could support their claim about badges. None could. “Uh, well, uh, I heard it somewhere,” was a typical reply to my query.

Actually, research has shown that uniforms, such as what law enforcement wear, have reduced assaults on officers as well as citizens. In the article _Psychological Influence of the Police Uniform_, the author cites a California police department that abandoned the traditional navy blue paramilitary style uniform and replaced it with a blazer and black slacks with the badge displayed on the blazer and weapons concealed.

After eighteen months the police department’s assaults steadily increased until it doubled the amount the year before the uniform change. The department returned to the traditional uniform and over the course of four years the assaults on their officers has dropped steadily.

While conducting interviews for an upcoming article, I asked the EMS chief in a large city about his medics wearing traditional uniforms with badges. Keep in mind; this city has one of the highest violent crimes per capita in the nation. In his years of EMS within that city, he has never seen or known of an incident whereby a medic’s uniform was the direct result of an assault on the medic. He also agreed that the uniformed medic complete with shoulder patches and badge garnered more respect from the citizens of his city.

Those who claim to be mistaken for police sounds to me they didn’t properly identify themselves to begin with. Others sound like they already walked into an unsafe scene and no matter what you wore the whole scene was going sour.

So far I have not found any evidence to support the claim that badges will get a medic shot (although I’m all ears if someone can find something). I’m sure Boston EMS and many other large crime ridden cities would have pulled the badges off their medics if evidence supported this myth. Where I live two medics were shot and neither were wearing a badge. One was in the ambulance driving down the highway with a patient when the rig was sprayed with bullets. The other was when he pulled up to a car fire and he was shot through his helmet killing him instantly.

Anecdotal EMS is alive and well here at EMTLife and it seems to have found its way to a few posters on this thread.

Ray


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 21, 2008)

Albeit it may not produce "assault" is there a study on developing "trust" and having the patient "opening" up? 

I used to be a Police Paramedic, our uniform was exactly the same as the patrol officers, except that our badges had a SOL in the middle instead of the state insignia, all the way down to the stripe on the pants.

I do know and realize that patients that had any suspicious wrong doings, were very hesitant in divulging information that was needed. We all have seen the tight lips when an officer enters the room. As well, as those that are inibreated will not offer any more information or even discuss anything more than asked. 

Badges are a symbol of authority. We have no authority. We are NOT authority figures, we have no legal bounds anymore than any other common citizen. 

I always wondered who and why they would consider anyone in the health field would ever need one? Even bus drivers used to wear them.. again, why?


----------



## firecoins (Oct 21, 2008)

An EMT for a volunteer organization in  NYC was arrested for impersonating a cop as he walked into a Federal Courthouse with his agency issued EMS badge in his suit case. The person had made no actual attempt to impersonate a cop but had simply had the badge in his suit case as he conducted unrelated business in the courthouse.  Several similar situations have occurred in the NYC area. 

NY Remsco, the council that regulates EMS in NYC had a meeting on it.  I haven't been able to find the results of it for this post.  
http://www.nycremsco.org/images/articlesserver/9-26-06 RC Minutes.pdf 

I am against have badges, actual ones or embroidered as well as any uniform item similar to that of a cop's uniform.  Patients sometimes believe they are being arrested or are in trouble when of course this is not the case. This happened used happens regularly to me.  

My being against the badge has nothing to with badges causing EMS to be assaulted. This has not been my experience.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 21, 2008)

Agreed with the above, my issue with badges isn't about safety or assault, rather the initial impression the patient gets, and their willingness to be open with providers. If this is a myth, then I'm happy to propagate it, as it has happened to me personally numerous times.


----------



## chillyFF (Oct 21, 2008)

I personally like having a shiny target on my chest.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 21, 2008)

chillyFF said:


> I personally like having a shiny target on my chest.



And I love my company issued ice scraper...


----------



## karaya (Oct 21, 2008)

firecoins said:


> ...
> I am against have badges, actual ones or embroidered as well as any uniform item similar to that of a cop's uniform. Patients sometimes believe they are being arrested or are in trouble when of course this is not the case. This happened used happens regularly to me.


 
Just for the sake of conversation, how does the patient get the impression they are being arrested? You arrive on the scene, med kits, etc. and you identify yourself as Johnny Paramedic to the patient and you are there to help. How does the patient not get it?

Here's my point and I've been at gazillion calls whereby a crime has been committed, overdose, etc. What I see in better than 80% of the calls is the medic never identifies or introduces him or herself to the patient! 

Good communication skills is one of the first methods of obtaining that trust. Just my own observations mind you.

Ray


----------



## chillyFF (Oct 21, 2008)

You must have not ran in the hills of KY where some people don't trust any one with a uniform be it a postal worker or a cop.  But your right karaya, simple Hi my name is joe EMT would solve most problems,


----------



## karaya (Oct 21, 2008)

chillyFF said:


> You must have not ran in the hills of KY where some people don't trust any one with a uniform be it a postal worker or a cop. But your right karaya, simple Hi my name is joe EMT would solve most problems,


 
No, I don't think the hills of KY. Been to a hospital based EMS in Henderson, KY (if I remembered the city correctly).

I get to travel throughout the country doing my line of work and I can not get over how many medics never identify themselves! "Didja call for an ambulance?"... "Wazzts the problem?"... "Well lets take a look at ya", are some common openers I've heard in recent years.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 21, 2008)

Even more of the sake of conversation. Why in the world, would one even consider why a health care worker ever need a badge? Would you respect physicians, nurses, lab techs if they wore a badge? 

Again, we are NOT authoritarians! The only reason for a badge is to show that you have some form of legal authority and EMS has what ? Never understood the reason why Fire Service as well has one.. yes, maybe the Fire Marshall but really what other reason? 

I have had to wear or was issued to wear a badge, when I was affiliated with the Police, Fire, State Dept of Health, and as a Sexual Assault Nurse Investigators (we were officials through the D.A. office). In these cases I had authority power. 

Again, one can ask in regards of myth or because "it is the way, it has been" theory why would one presume EMS needs a badge? Again, what reason or benefit it would be beneficial for a provider. Other than the "flashiness" of it what does it prove? Again, it is to display authority, in which we have none.

Truthfully, the whole uniform of EMS needs to be redesigned. Remove the whole "public service" and fire/police image and leave it for those that work in that area.

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 21, 2008)

karaya said:


> I get to travel throughout the country doing my line of work and I can not get over how many medics never identify themselves! "Didja call for an ambulance?"... "Wazzts the problem?"... "Well lets take a look at ya", are some common openers I've heard in recent years.


 
LOL!  We could start another thread based on the communication skills, or lack of, when it comes EMTs and Paramedics.   Many people have never learned proper communication skills/manners at home or in grammar school and it carries on to their jobs. 

Years ago I was with a service that had uniforms similar to the LEOs.  To avoid confusion we switched to jump suits with a big Star of Life on the back that looked just like the one on our trucks which was often used for target practice by residents of the neighborhoods we served.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2008)

*John E, if wear a badge can I get a job like yours?*

Sorry, shameless self promotion, sorry....


----------



## karaya (Oct 21, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Even more of the sake of conversation. Why in the world, would one even consider why a health care worker ever need a badge? Would you respect physicians, nurses, lab techs if they wore a badge?
> 
> Again, we are NOT authoritarians! The only reason for a badge is to show that you have some form of legal authority and EMS has what ? Never understood the reason why Fire Service as well has one.. yes, maybe the Fire Marshall but really what other reason?
> 
> ...


 
I don't quite agree with your viewpoint that the badge is only for authoritarians.  I never really looked at it that way in my thirty plus years in the business.  To me it was an ornament on our uniform as a public service employee and was a symbol of the pride we took as EMS professionals.  Never did I look at it as a token of "authority".

I came up through EMS from the fire services then on to publicly supported third services.  I never did look at my career in EMS as just a health care professional and I'm sure that is a result of never working for a hospital based provider.

Redesign uniforms?  What would you suggest?  Jumpsuits like a flight medic or perhaps we should go back to white smocks?  The white smocks certainly would make us all look like "health care EMS" wouldn't you agree?


----------



## marineman (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with R/r and several others that state authoritarians should be the only ones that wear badges. It doesn't matter how well you introduce yourself to a patient wearing a badge in many cases is just like carrying a gun. The service I ride with doesn't wear badges and have white uniform shirts and black pants and we still have patients that don't want to open up to us just because we come with lights and sirens. For the most part the general public isn't fully informed of their confidentiality rights so they are afraid of telling anyone anything because they think they'll get in trouble for it.

Another point is look at the reason the New York fire department changed their initials to FDNY. Badge or not (I don't know) too many firefighters were getting shot at because NYFD looked very similar to NYPD on their uniforms. Add a badge to that mix and of course issues will arise.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 22, 2008)

marineman said:


> Another point is look at the reason the New York fire department changed their initials to FDNY. Badge or not (I don't know) too many firefighters were getting shot at because NYFD looked very similar to NYPD on their uniforms. Add a badge to that mix and of course issues will arise.




so you're telling me that way back in 1870(shortly after the passage of the tweed charter), criminals were shooting at fireman thinking they were cops? i think not.

fdny being fdny instead of nyfd isnt something that happend even close to recently. it became official may 21, 1870 and didnt have the slightest thing to do with criminals confusing cops and jakes.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 22, 2008)

karaya said:


> Just for the sake of conversation, how does the patient get the impression they are being arrested?


Patients that are confused or have some level of altered mental status often may mistake you as a cop.  Geritric patients with dementia, teenagers on drugs and patients in police custody for some reason are examples. They see you in a uniform similiar to that of a cop's uniform. You put them on a stretcher and strap them in. They may not necessarily want to go to the hospital but being altered mental status may not have the option. Cops may or may not be on scene beforehand and are pushing the patient to go to the hospital. As Rid pointed out, a badge is a symbol of authority usually brought out by cops.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 22, 2008)

marineman said:


> Another point is look at the reason the New York fire department changed their initials to FDNY. Badge or not (I don't know) too many firefighters were getting shot at because NYFD looked very similar to NYPD on their uniforms. Add a badge to that mix and of course issues will arise.



The FDNY has always been the FDNY.  There was no change. Firefighters may got shot at in neighborhoods that view all police fire and EMS as authorities they hate, badge or not.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 22, 2008)

well, that's not really true either. 

between 1864 and 1869 it was the metropolitan fire department. it went through several revisions adding districts, paid v. vollie etc until 1870 when state control was removed from new york city(tweed charter). that abolished the metropolitan fire dept and the fire department of the city of new york was born.

as i said, it became official 21 may when the board of fire commisioners ordered the re lettering of all apparatus from mfd to fdny.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 22, 2008)

Back on topic, please.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 22, 2008)

*Yep! part of the job.....*

Part of our uniform and the dress code......  At least I know it's me!!!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 22, 2008)

Only one job I worked required a badge.  We looked like cops.  We did not look like medical professionals.  I want nothing in my appearance to take away from people viewing me as a prehospital medical professional.


----------



## boingo (Oct 22, 2008)

I could care less one way or another about badges, however to say we are not in a position of authority would be wrong.  We can take patients against their will, this is use of authority.  We can park counter to flow of traffic and break certain laws of speed, etc... We delegate tasks to firefightes, cops, EMT's and first responders, we lecture on topics of drug prevention, violence, car seat safety, helmets for bicyclists all of which portray a level of authority.

Do I think we NEED badges?  Not at all, but I'm not losing sleep over having to wear one, or to wear a uniform that is functional for the environment I work in.  On any given day I might find myself in the luxury apartment of a little old lady or underneath a subway train.  Scrubs and labcoats definately lend more of a medical proffesional appearance, but are impractical, at least were I tend to work.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 22, 2008)

EMS= Emergency *Medical* Services. Nothing in that wording states police, fire, welder, etc. We are health care providers... how your community decides how that is delivered it is immaterial, but as a provider of care, you are a health professional first. 

I don't know what the ideal uniform would be. I do like those of Canada I have seen. Slightly over on the public safety side, but definitely appears to be more for the providers safety. 

White smocks, fireman shirt (with epaulets) NO!.. Polos .. everyone wears them from those that work at _Chilli's_ to the Janitor. 

Again, we need something unique to our profession. 

R/r 911


----------



## karaya (Oct 22, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> EMS=
> I don't know what the ideal uniform would be. I do like those of Canada I have seen. Slightly over on the public safety side, but definitely appears to be more for the providers safety.
> 
> R/r 911


 
I would agree the Canucks may have something there when it comes to their uniforms.  I saw a photo of Canadian EMS on JEMS.com today and they're not bad!

Ray


----------



## marineman (Oct 22, 2008)

On the FDNY, learn something new every day, not something I've ever researched just what we were told by our basic instructor regarding scene safety.

Karaya do you have a link to that article, I've never seen a Canadian EMS uniform but would be interested to see what they have that's different.


----------



## karaya (Oct 22, 2008)

I've seen variants of what you see in this link.  Not sure I'm digging on the colors, cut this may give you an idea.

http://www.jems.com/news_and_articles/articles/the_customers_perspective.html


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 22, 2008)

The reason I like the Canucks is they use simplicity. No fancy design, even the patches are easy to identify and read. Reflective is used often (which I much rather be seen than be "felt"). 

R/r 911


----------



## marineman (Oct 22, 2008)

That seems decent, I wish our uniforms had more reflective on them so we could get away without wearing vests on MVC's in the summer. I don't know the name of the new law requiring the reflective vests or their exact requirements but according to the supervisor at the company I'm riding with their winter jackets qualify so they don't need to wear the vests.

I also like the colors of their uniform, with the white shirts on a 12 hour ride along on a bad day I go through 3 shirts, seems that the black and tan would at least conceal the spilled lunch or small drops so you could make it through a day with less laundry.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 22, 2008)

One thing I dislike, although it does gives a somewhat professional appearance is the typical "ambulance driver" uniform. The white shirt and black/blue pants. The two most obvious most dangerous colors to wear and difficult to keep clean. Nothing alike to see blood, motor oil, stretcher marks, upon a persons uniform.

I am all for some differences. I too have observed uniform appearances from EMS forums and _JEMS_ from those in Canada, alike their EMS education system appears to have their act together much more than those of us in the U.S. 


R/r 911


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Oct 22, 2008)

Got 2, One for my Private service thats just a regular EMT one that they gave us, and one Custom Made one with my State Number on it that I use for my Vollie Squad Dress Uniform.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes I may have a badge that is required for work but for everyone else here is one badge you can't ignore:


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> One thing I dislike, although it does gives a somewhat professional appearance is the typical "ambulance driver" uniform. The white shirt and black/blue pants. The two most obvious most dangerous colors to wear and difficult to keep clean. Nothing alike to see blood, motor oil, stretcher marks, upon a persons uniform.



Agree with you 300%.  I am all for looking professional, but I hate that combination.  I went through two of those white shirts a week.


----------



## sethking (Oct 22, 2008)

in orange county cali it is protocol to have one... why i do not know i agree that it is for leo's. i find that we get more information out of a patient if we do not have the badge on.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2008)

sethking said:


> in orange county cali it is protocol to have one... why i do not know i agree that it is for leo's. i find that we get more information out of a patient if we do not have the badge on.



Link to source? It might be your company's policy to wear one, but at least when I was working down there (2005-2007), it definitely was not county protocol to have a badge.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 22, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> EMS= Emergency *Medical* Services. Nothing in that wording states police, fire, welder, etc. We are health care providers... how your community decides how that is delivered it is immaterial, but as a provider of care, you are a health professional first.
> 
> I don't know what the ideal uniform would be. I do like those of Canada I have seen. Slightly over on the public safety side, but definitely appears to be more for the providers safety.
> 
> ...



Tank tops!


----------



## sethking (Oct 22, 2008)

didnt mean the whole county many private ambulance companies that run 911's and some ift's and of course ocfa


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2008)

Considering that there's one protocol for the entire county, how else am I to interpet the phrase "in orange county cali it is protocol to have one...?"


----------



## sethking (Oct 22, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Considering that there's one protocol for the entire county, how else am I to interpet the phrase "in orange county cali it is protocol to have one...?"



sorry bout that... i understand where you are comming from lol

and because so many companies are using them it could be understood as protocol even though it is not... if that is a good argument to save myself hahaah


----------



## John E (Oct 23, 2008)

*Just to be clear...*

since there seems to be some issues with reading comprehension. What I find amusing is the "I won't wear one..." attitude. If you take a job that requires you to wear a badge, you'll wear one or you won't be working. Seems pretty simple really. 

In my case, it's part of the uniform as of now, that might be changing but since I took the position knowing what was required, I do what's required. 

Whether badges are needed in EMS wasn't part of the poll or the original post.

And thanks to Ray for pointing out some facts vs some myths once again.

John E.

Mycrofft, keep trying, you'll find a set job...;^)

Seriously, send me a pm with some contact info, lots of what we do is on location and I can't go everywhere.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 23, 2008)

John E said:


> since there seems to be some issues with reading comprehension. What I find amusing is the "I won't wear one..." attitude. If you take a job that requires you to wear a badge, you'll wear one or you won't be working. Seems pretty simple really.



Since there is a major shortage of Paramedics in my area, it is easy enough to tell them .. "Sorry, I won't participate because I don't want to look like a cop".... If enough tells them, then the uniform will change. 

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 23, 2008)

*New thread coming right up....*

"UNIFORMS, and the medics who love them".


----------



## mbcwgrl (Oct 23, 2008)

I have 2 jobs... One place doesnt allow you to wear badges... The other job if you are full time you wear one... If you are part time you do not. I guess its their way of telling who is who


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 18, 2011)

bump to ask new people to throw in their 2 cents


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 18, 2011)

I already look like a cop I rather not have a shiny badge marking me as a target  I try to look as non cop like as possible when on duty.


----------

